

A poem-proof that the Halting Problem is undecidable - TriinT
http://www.lel.ed.ac.uk/~gpullum/loopsnoop.html

======
trevelyan
What an awful poem. If people are going to share poetry, please make it at
least readable. I offer John Donne for instructional purposes in this regard,
this piece newly dedicated to the folks at Yahoo:

    
    
        A BURNT SHIP - John Donne
    
        Out of a fired ship, which by no way
    
        But drowning could be rescued from the flame,
    
        Some men leap'd forth, and ever as they came
    
        Near the foes' ships, did by their shot decay ;
    
        So all were lost, which in the ship were found,
    
        They in the sea being burnt, they in the burnt ship drowned.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Reminded me of this. No doubt posted before, but I couldn't find it with a
search.

<http://www.jokes2go.com/poems/11787.html>

------
vinutheraj
Wasn't this already posted once before ?!

~~~
aston
I dunno but either way it's worth reading once for sure.

